# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Poor man's straight edge

## AnonyMouse

As I add to my tools collection in my retirement, I don't have a decent long straight edge in my home workshop. I thought I'd be best off with 2400mm, being the length of ply or MDF sheets. Looking around online, long purpose-made straight edges are not cheap. Something *like this* is $55 for 2400 mm.  
As a much cheaper alternative I was wondering how straight is aluminium channel, of which there are many different sizes, shapes and rigidity at my local Bunnings. Although they look OK, I'm not sure I trust my eye over that length.  
I'm only an amateur home handyman but there are times when I miss not having a long straight edge. The longest true edge I've got at the moment is a framing square.

----------


## Marc

Bunnings for short length of metal is surely not the cheapest source. Try an aluminium profile supplier.

----------


## gpkennedy

My son installs solar panels, he "gave me" an aluminium channel and it is perfect. Lightweight and easy to hold. 
My grandfather used a dodgy  3 ft spirit  level for years as a carpenter. The horizontal bubble thing was out of wrack, he would draw a pencil line at each end, then reverse the  level and draw two new  lines. Next step was to draw two new pencil points, in effect halving the bias, or averaging the margin of error. For years I thought this was what builders did.

----------


## ringtail

Years ago I bought a 6.5 mt length of ally box section. 65x25x2.5 which I cut at 2 mt for doing doors and "on site" stuff and I keep the 4.5 mt section at home for all manner of things needing a long straight edge. Ullrich aluminium will hook you up.

----------


## phild01

> My grandfather used a dodgy  3 ft spirit  level for years as a carpenter. The horizontal bubble thing was out of wrack, he would draw a pencil line at each end, then reverse the  level and draw two new  lines. Next step was to draw two new pencil points, in effect halving the bias, or averaging the margin of error. For years I thought this was what builders did.

  If only the manufacturer's would make the bubble adjustable, like my old FHP.

----------


## NRB

I went to my local aluminium supplyer and told  them that I was after a straight edge ,they fixed me up with a box section about 60 x 25 2 metres long,can't remember the price but it didn't break the bank,been back a couple of times to get other sizes.

----------


## Micky013

> Years ago I bought a 6.5 mt length of ally box section. 65x25x2.5 which I cut at 2 mt for doing doors and "on site" stuff and I keep the 4.5 mt section at home for all manner of things needing a long straight edge. Ullrich aluminium will hook you up.

  Bought the same from ullrich. Cost me $80 for a 6.5 m length = 2 awesome straight edges. Those purpose made ones have soo much flex and they are thin material.  
Look up capral aluminium if they are near you - cheaper than ullrich at $65 per length

----------


## METRIX

Capral will get you what you want, Bunnings is a BIG RIP OFF for Alu / Steel channel

----------


## phild01

> Capral will get you what you want, Bunnings is a BIG RIP OFF for Alu / Steel channel

  +1

----------


## METRIX

If you want Steel, go to EDCON not Bunnings.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My grandfather used a dodgy  3 ft spirit  level for years as a carpenter. 
> The horizontal bubble thing was out of wrack, he would draw a pencil line at each end, then reverse the  level and draw two new  lines. 
> Next step was to draw two new pencil points, in effect halving the bias, or averaging the margin of error. 
> For years I thought this was what builders did.

  That's gold   :Rofl5:

----------


## AnonyMouse

Thanks guys – great info. I can definitely sort myself out now.

----------


## Spottiswoode

All I did was rescue a decent length piece of aluminium screen enclosure support. Its about 3m long, nice and rigid. It is approx 50x50 box section and also has slots for pushing in the screen retaining cord on each corner to add to the stiffness.

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks guys – great info. I can definitely sort myself out now.

  Depending on where you are in Bris, capral are out past ipswich, ullrich are at carole pk. But there are heaps of others around. Apple aluminium are at coopers plains I think but a google will reveal more. Capral may be the cheapest but factor in travel and fuel

----------


## OBBob

> Years ago I bought a 6.5 mt length of ally box section. 65x25x2.5 which I cut at 2 mt for doing doors and "on site" stuff and I keep the 4.5 mt section at home for all manner of things needing a long straight edge. Ullrich aluminium will hook you up.

  I have similar ... best thing ever. You can also clamp your spirit level onto it for a longer 'guide'.

----------


## AnonyMouse

> Depending on where you are in Bris, capral are out past ipswich, ullrich are at carole pk. But there are heaps of others around. Apple aluminium are at coopers plains I think but a google will reveal more. Capral may be the cheapest but factor in travel and fuel

  Thanks. There's only so far I'll drive to save a couple of bucks, but I see that according to the web there is an Ullrich at Northgate, just 8 minutes away. Will give them a try on Friday.

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks. There's only so far I'll drive to save a couple of bucks, but I see that according to the web there is an Ullrich at Northgate, just 8 minutes away. Will give them a try on Friday.

  Is 8 minutes too far ?, It takes 40 - 50min in Sydney to get anywhere, 8 min would be a dream  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Yes ... I remember when it took 8 minutes to get from Marsden park to Riverstone ... now ... 20 minutes is being lucky

----------


## phild01

> Is 8 minutes too far ?, It takes 40 - 50min in Sydney to get anywhere, 8 min would be a dream

  40-50...fast driving :Wink 1:

----------


## METRIX

Actually had a good run today and yesterday, from Seven Hills down the M2 onto Pennant Hills Road (AHHHH) back to Wahroonga just on 30min, at 5:15pm ????? that's unheard of at that time.

----------


## joynz

> Actually had a good run today and yesterday, from Seven Hills down the M2 onto Pennant Hills Road (AHHHH) back to Wahroonga just on 30min, at 5:15pm ????? that's unheard of at that time.

  School holidays?

----------


## phild01

> Actually had a good run today and yesterday, from Seven Hills down the M2 onto Pennant Hills Road (AHHHH) back to Wahroonga just on 30min, at 5:15pm ????? that's unheard of at that time.

  Will be interesting when the new tunnel gets finished (will likely strip lanes from PH road)!

----------


## AnonyMouse

> Is 8 minutes too far ?, It takes 40 - 50min in Sydney to get anywhere, 8 min would be a dream

  Which is why I'll drive to the outlet that is eight minutes away in preference to the one that will take half an hour or more. I may have to watch my pennies, but I won't drive for an hour to save a few dollars.

----------


## AnonyMouse

OK, so I went to Ullrich at Northgate (Brisbane) on Friday and was pleased to encounter a couple of willing and helpful guys there. It's a bulk only Depot so had to buy a 6.5 m length which cost $46.92. I started out looking at box section which would have been over $90, but with the help of the staff I ended up with 40x40x3 angle. Could have saved even more with 2mm thickness, but the 3mm is nice and sturdy. They cut it into 2x2500 and 1x1300 for no extra charge. Very happy with the result.  
Thanks for all the suggestions.

----------


## ringtail

Just be careful with the angle as it's not as resilient as box section.

----------


## AnonyMouse

Understood. But it really is nice and solid, I'm a big boy and I'd have to put a fair bit of effort into bending it. Still, like all tools, it will be properly stored & cared for.

----------


## ringtail

Cool

----------

